
Dictionary of Algorithms and Data Structures - imgabe
http://www.itl.nist.gov/div897/sqg/dads/terms.html
======
yason
Old but good. I've had this in my bookmarks for years but I can't not upvote
this. A really valuable reference resource.

------
j_baker
I'm going to point the next person who says "you mean _immutable data
structure_ , not _persistent data structure_. A persistent data structure is
one that survives across process boundaries" to this.

~~~
holygoat
Indeed, here's the direct link:

[http://www.itl.nist.gov/div897/sqg/dads/HTML/persistentDataS...](http://www.itl.nist.gov/div897/sqg/dads/HTML/persistentDataStructure.html)

